# rescued 6 female rats from craigslist, ended up with 3 litters. Spokane, WA



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

About a month ago I picked up 6 female rats from a craigslist ad, none appeared pregnant, all were healthy. Then 3 of them started getting bigger and bigger until on the second and third they gave birth to a combined total of 38 baby rats. I will be keeping some of the females but I need to find homes for the rest. I have an assortment of colors and I will post pics as they grow up. This is from a few days ago.


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are some pics
Sorry theyre blurry the only camera I have is my phone camera. I'll try to resize the pics next time.


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

More pics from today:


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

They're exploring quite a bit.


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MvV3q_f80E


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

It's too bad you're on the other side of the country. Some of these babies are gorgeous. I hope you find homes for them all!


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

I honestly have no idea what I'm going to do with them. I had some people interested in 2 of them but they stopped responding to my emails a week ago. Other than that I have no homes lined up for them despite all of the work I've put in. And my cage can only support about 20 adult rats.


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

Just keep advertising, and try to rehome them in pairs or more. Somw of their coats look like they may be rex (wavey). Find out what vets in your area see rats as patients and put up some posters to target their clients (which would already be experienced rat owners). Start collecting more cages now if possible as you will need to seperate them by sexes to avoid further litters at 5 weeks of age. I just went through this myself. Enjoy the babies and keep your chin up ;o)


----------



## LauraSFantasy (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey! How'd you do finding homes for the babies?


----------

